# River Road (Route 32) PA



## dennis1215

I am planning on riding Route 32 (from Washington Crossing until the end of Route 32, where it becomes 611. I have driven on this road and it is very scenic. However, there is really no shoulder, the lanes are a bit on the narrow side, and because of the thick tree foliage, you will be in the shadow very often--some motorists may not see cyclists very easily. Has anyone tried this route? Is it fairly safe? I am planning on a solo ride.


----------



## Jeff G

River Road is Route 29, not 32, Washington Crossing Road is route 532, are you familiar with this part of Bucks County? if you're starting in Washington's Crossing and going north on River Rd (Rt 29) there is no shoulder on the road and you'll be parallel with the Delaware River. I'm not sure where 611 intersects but I've ridden 29 all the way to Pt. Pleasant PA which is a real nice ride, its mostly flat with some small hills. They are now in the process of milling Rt 29 and started about 2 miles north of the intersection of 29 and 532 in Washington Crossing so be prepared for a bumpy ride.


----------



## tednugent

On the PA side, Rte 32 (aka River Rd, except New Hope & Morrisville)..., iirc goes all the way down into Lower Makefield Township.

I don't drive Rte 32 too often anymore.... once you get past Taylorsville Rd, there really isn't too much traffic. Likewise, once you pass 202 on the norht, there isn't really too much traffic

A bright, blinking rear light & brightly colored jersey is always a good thing.


----------



## dennis1215

It is Rt 29 on the NJ side. On the PA side, it is Rt 32. 

Another interesting thing about this is that when Rt 32 becomes 611, and you head south, it is a 4 mile climb, until you reach Ferndale. I will try this next week.


----------



## Jeff G

Sorry Dennis I got the route # confused from the Jersey side. I'm probably going to ride River Rd tomorrow to see how it is after they have milled it from Washington Crossing to New Hope, it's the same route I use on my commute to work.


----------



## tednugent

I saw a guy in a red jersey this morning riding on the milled part.... while on my way to Neshaminy HS for Guy's neshaminy classic


----------



## dennis1215

I did this Route today. I started from home, Northeast Philly, took Rt 232 all the way to Rt 32 (River Road), then headed north up until Rt 611. I stopped in a diner/restaurant right in the Junction of 32 and 611, then headed back the same way. I love the scenic Route. My initial concern about safety was unfounded since there were very few vehicles, and the few that passed me were very mindful of me as a cyclist.

I ended up with a little over 100 miles. The hardest parts were the first 25 and the last 25 miles (Rt 232). It was pretty hilly. But definitely an enjoyable ride. I saw 3 or 4 other cyclists along the way. I guess it's a pretty popular cycling route.


----------



## smankow

I believe that there is more traffic on River Road on the weekends and holidays


----------



## tednugent

smankow said:


> I believe that there is more traffic on River Road on the weekends and holidays


of course

new hope is a popular area on weekends & holidays


----------

